
French constitutional council rejects law forcing platforms to delete content - csnover
https://techcrunch.com/2020/06/19/french-constitutional-authority-rejects-law-forcing-online-platforms-to-delete-hate-speech-content/
======
ThePowerOfFuet
Cookie wall. No thanks.

